# Dan Denton 1st hunt Pond 3



## NMH5050 (Oct 19, 2021)

I was chosen for this hunt in December. Has anyone been on it? Thanks!


----------



## obadiah (Oct 19, 2021)

I tried to send you a pm but it wouldn’t let me. Shoot me a message and I can probably answer some questions for you.


----------



## NMH5050 (Oct 19, 2021)

obadiah said:


> I tried to send you a pm but it wouldn’t let me. Shoot me a message and I can probably answer some questions for you.




Thanks! sending now.


----------



## kevbo3333 (Oct 19, 2021)

NMH5050 said:


> I was chosen for this hunt in December. Has anyone been on it? Thanks!


I’ve hunted both ponds, if you have any questions PM me.


----------



## tucker80 (Oct 19, 2021)

I've only hunted pond 1 so wouldn't be much help for 3. 
Curious how many points did you have to wager?
Hope you have a great hunt


----------



## across the river (Oct 19, 2021)

Best advice I can give you is scout it before you go (if you still can) and figure out where they are sitting(if there are birds there).   Then get with the other group before the hunt and try to talk them into you all sitting together on the spot you saw the birds.  You are better off having all six of you together shooting at the couple of groups that may (or may not) come in than you are have three on each end sky busting at swinging birds and have everything blown out before it really gets started.


----------



## jdgator (Oct 19, 2021)

You should have a good time and at least see some dabbling ducks. The officers and biologists that put together these hunts take a lot of pride in what they do. So even if you don’t kill anything please be sure to thank them for their effort.


----------



## kevbo3333 (Oct 20, 2021)

From my experience I would say there are 95% or more divers on pond 3 with very few dabbling ducks. That pond is a little deep for an impoundment IMO. it’s over your waders in some spots and most spots where you can stand in the flooded trees is chest deep. 



jdgator said:


> You should have a good time and at least see some dabbling ducks. The officers and biologists that put together these hunts take a lot of pride in what they do. So even if you don’t kill anything please be sure to thank them for their effort.


----------



## NMH5050 (Oct 20, 2021)

tucker80 said:


> I've only hunted pond 1 so wouldn't be much help for 3.
> Curious how many points did you have to wager?
> Hope you have a great hunt




11 long years.





tucker80 said:


> I've only hunted pond 1 so wouldn't be much help for 3.
> Curious how many points did you have to wager?
> Hope you have a great hunt




11 years!


----------



## tucker80 (Oct 20, 2021)

Wow that's crazy. Last time I was there I think it took 7 points for us to get selected. 

11 years is a sign in and of itself that GA DNR cannot or is not (whichever the case may be) doing enough for waterfowl.  There are several places they could partner with the USACE to provide more opportunities to help meet the demand. 

I went the day before and was able to walk in and scout it. Hopefully you can do the same.


----------



## Semi-Pro (Oct 20, 2021)

I'm not a duck hunter, but I got drawn and took some duck hunters with me. We had like 100 ducks come in all at once. And that was it. shot a few as they came in.


----------



## QuackAddict (Oct 22, 2021)

I got drawn for the first hunt on pond 1 and it only took me 13 years!  ??‍

The best advice has already been mentioned and that is to go watch the pond but more importantly try to meet the other groups. The best hunts I have had there were when we teamed up with the other groups and sat together. 

I’ll PM you my contact info.


----------



## NMH5050 (Oct 22, 2021)

QuackAddict said:


> I got drawn for the first hunt on pond 1 and it only took me 13 years!  ??‍
> 
> The best advice has already been mentioned and that is to go watch the pond but more importantly try to meet the other groups. The best hunts I have had there were when we teamed up with the other groups and sat together.
> 
> I’ll PM you my contact info.




thanks!


----------



## Triple BB (Oct 22, 2021)

I have hunted Dan Denton a pretty good bit. Scouting all of the ponds the day before your hunt is the best solution to a successful hunt. If you are drawn for Pond 3 and only scout pond 3, then that is okay. BUT... I have found out that by scouting all three ponds the day before your hunt will truly maximizes your hunt. Also scout these birds during the time you will be hunting them! (morning) In the afternoon the birds set up differently or leave all together. Thoroughly scouting all 3 lets you know what's in the area......Also when hunting, stay until lunch. When other hunters leave their pond it can bring them to your pond. Scouting a week in advance does nothing. Birds can and will move within a week. Scouting the day before your hunt has been key for me during the times I have been drawn. A lot of people ought to take my advice not just at Dan Denton.....but on all GA quota hunts. Just saying!! Good luck man.


----------



## NMH5050 (Dec 19, 2021)

Pond 1 was on fire and sounded like a war zone. The day before the hunt we saw all the birds there as well. Pond 3… not so much and with the warm weather our hopes were not that high.When we left we spoke to a USDA official who was swabbing birds Told me that a lot of redheads and ring necks were shot.  I killed one hen ring neck. Had two small groups of woodies come over before legal shooting and that was about it. The other group on 3 looked about the same. Thanks for everyone’s input and I hope you can find some birds before the season goes out.


----------



## jacars11 (Jan 18, 2022)

drawn for pond 1 this saturday.  i plan on scouting friday morning.  any updates from anyone who has been lately.  i have never been and really do not have any info about place other that what i can see on google maps.  have placed call to dnr but havent received call back yet.


----------



## tmiller (Jan 19, 2022)

Its been several years ago when I went but we set up on the blue circle and killed a couple ringnecks, teal and a pair of redheads. However the red circle is where all the mallards wanted to be. The best thing you can do is scout on Friday and gameplan with the other group. 
**


----------



## Triple BB (Jan 20, 2022)

I have heard that pond 1 is the place to be. Spanked em there first split with a buddy and supposedly its still hot. Got drawn for pond 3 now.....though and won't be able to scout tomorrow..... smh. Anyone seen any bird activity in pond 3?


----------



## kevbo3333 (Jan 21, 2022)

In my experience, pond 3 has always been the better pond. I’ve never had or seen Others have much luck on pond 1. We have always beat down ducks in Pond 3. It’s funny how birds prefer different areas different season. How the heck you get multiple trips a year when people are putting 6-12 points to hunt it?




Triple BB said:


> I have heard that pond 1 is the place to be. Spanked em there first split with a buddy and supposedly its still hot. Got drawn for pond 3 now.....though and won't be able to scout tomorrow..... smh. Anyone seen any bird activity in pond 3?


----------



## Triple BB (Jan 21, 2022)

My buddy got drawn for first split. I got drawn for this weekend. I wish yall could've seen denton back in the day!! And yeah pond 3 used to hold more puddle ducks..


----------



## NMH5050 (Jan 21, 2022)

Birds are liking pond 1 this year over 3.


----------



## tmiller (Jan 21, 2022)

jacars11 said:


> drawn for pond 1 this saturday.  i plan on scouting friday morning.  any updates from anyone who has been lately.  i have never been and really do not have any info about place other that what i can see on google maps.  have placed call to dnr but havent received call back yet.


Did you scout it this morning?


----------



## kevbo3333 (Jan 23, 2022)

How’d y’all do yesterday out there?


----------



## GTMODawg (Jan 24, 2022)

Triple BB said:


> My buddy got drawn for first split. I got drawn for this weekend.* I wish yall could've seen denton back in the day!!* And yeah pond 3 used to hold more puddle ducks..



Hands down the best Duck Hunting in Central Georgia and possibly the state at one time.....but I hunted the 2 areas exactly twice and after seeing 8000 birds get up and fly off toward Lake Oconee at the first shot it didn't take me long to find out where they were heading.   I built a permanent blind on a point a little over a mile up river from the dam and hunted it every Wednesday and Saturday when they were invading the impoundments below the dam and had birds working the decoys almost every time until about 730 and then the fishermen would get out and they'd start flying again around 9.  Puddlers and divers and geese.  We killed a BUNCH of black ducks out of that blind.  This was back during the point system so it wasn't hard to limit out if you shot a hen early on.  The only duck I do not remember ever killing out of that blind that are present in Georgia was a pintail and a Canvasback....Cans were there but they were closed.  Do not know that we ever saw a pintail....but everything else common to the area was taken  the 7 seasons I hunted that point.  It was on the WMA and open all week and it was good anytime but it was spectacular when they were invading those impoundments.  The best I remember I never got to that blind and found anyone else in it....got checked by the Game warden just about every time guy named Mallory the best I remember...and he told us more than once that no one else ever hunted that point.


----------



## across the river (Jan 24, 2022)

GTMODawg said:


> Hands down the best Duck Hunting in Central Georgia and possibly the state at one time.....but I hunted the 2 areas exactly twice and after seeing 8000 birds get up and fly off toward Lake Oconee at the first shot it didn't take me long to find out where they were heading.   I built a permanent blind on a point a little over a mile up river from the dam and hunted it every Wednesday and Saturday when they were invading the impoundments below the dam and had birds working the decoys almost every time until about 730 and then the fishermen would get out and they'd start flying again around 9.  Puddlers and divers and geese.  We killed a BUNCH of black ducks out of that blind.  This was back during the point system so it wasn't hard to limit out if you shot a hen early on.  The only duck I do not remember ever killing out of that blind that are present in Georgia was a pintail and a Canvasback....Cans were there but they were closed.  Do not know that we ever saw a pintail....but everything else common to the area was taken  the 7 seasons I hunted that point.  It was on the WMA and open all week and it was good anytime but it was spectacular when they were invading those impoundments.  The best I remember I never got to that blind and found anyone else in it....got checked by the Game warden just about every time guy named Mallory the best I remember...and he told us more than once that no one else ever hunted that point.



Its not 1992 anymore.


----------



## GTMODawg (Jan 24, 2022)

across the river said:


> Its not 1992 anymore.





That was about the end of it.  I would bet there is a subdivision now where that blind was....might not be though, it was on the WMA.....


----------



## across the river (Jan 24, 2022)

GTMODawg said:


> That was about the end of it.  I would bet there is a subdivision now where that blind was....might not be though, it was on the WMA.....



You type this stuff like you are talking about last weekend, so just pointing out you are not speaking about the present, or even the last decade.


----------



## GTMODawg (Jan 24, 2022)

across the river said:


> You type this stuff like you are talking about last weekend, so just pointing out you are speaking about the present, or even the last decade.




I apologize...someone else mentioned the area back in the day and I was responding to that post....

But You did make me interested and as it turns out that point is still on the WMA, is still open during the regular season and is not built up any more than it was in the late 80's....so it would probably still produce some good hunts when the impoundments were invaded or frozen up.  I may give it a shot next season.  I don't think the area holds birds like it once did....I sat on the side of Hwy 16 for about 3 hours the tuesday evening before thanksgiving this year and saw 4 ducks flying and almost none other than coots on the north impoundment.  I waited until it was way past time for woodies to go to roost and they never did.  I couldn't believe it.


----------



## across the river (Jan 24, 2022)

GTMODawg said:


> I apologize...someone else mentioned the area back in the day and I was responding to that post....
> 
> But You did make me interested and as it turns out that point is still on the WMA, is still open during the regular season and is not built up any more than it was in the late 80's....so it would probably still produce some good hunts when the impoundments were invaded or frozen up.  I may give it a shot next season.  I don't think the area holds birds like it once did....I sat on the side of Hwy 16 for about 3 hours the tuesday evening before thanksgiving this year and saw 4 ducks flying and almost none other than coots on the north impoundment.  I waited until it was way past time for woodies to go to roost and they never did.  I couldn't believe it.



I went fishing on the hill a couple of weekends ago and didn’t see a single coot.   Like   I said, it isn’t 1992 anymore.


----------



## Triple BB (Jan 24, 2022)

GTMODawg said:


> Hands down the best Duck Hunting in Central Georgia and possibly the state at one time.....but I hunted the 2 areas exactly twice and after seeing 8000 birds get up and fly off toward Lake Oconee at the first shot it didn't take me long to find out where they were heading.   I built a permanent blind on a point a little over a mile up river from the dam and hunted it every Wednesday and Saturday when they were invading the impoundments below the dam and had birds working the decoys almost every time until about 730 and then the fishermen would get out and they'd start flying again around 9.  Puddlers and divers and geese.  We killed a BUNCH of black ducks out of that blind.  This was back during the point system so it wasn't hard to limit out if you shot a hen early on.  The only duck I do not remember ever killing out of that blind that are present in Georgia was a pintail and a Canvasback....Cans were there but they were closed.  Do not know that we ever saw a pintail....but everything else common to the area was taken  the 7 seasons I hunted that point.  It was on the WMA and open all week and it was good anytime but it was spectacular when they were invading those impoundments.  The best I remember I never got to that blind and found anyone else in it....got checked by the Game warden just about every time guy named Mallory the best I remember...and he told us more than once that no one else ever hunted that point.


Yes. Unfortunately it's not what it used to be. However, there is still some potential. It boils down to the impoundments. The area gets birds. But mainly on private land nowadays. And pressure is ridiculous. The same 5 groups hunt the same islands every couple of days and the same geese get shot at every other day. Sky busting so bad its laughable. I just watch in awe off the dock. Perfect weather weekend this past week and no ducks to be seen. And for some reason guys still feel the need to hunt it with 3 mojos and 4 guys on every island. Happy hunting in 2022. But man to hear it and see it like it was!!


----------



## Triple BB (Jan 25, 2022)

across the river said:


> I went fishing on the hill a couple of weekends ago and didn’t see a single coot.   Like   I said, it isn’t 1992 anymore.


The impoundments weren't even constructed until 1992.


----------



## jdgator (Jan 25, 2022)

Just go and have a good time. Even if you don’t shoot any ducks you’ll at least have an idea for what to expect in the future. And you can always book a trip somewhere else. 

You don’t get an eight point buck every time you hunt and you don’t get a bunch of mallards every time you hunt either. 

So don’t sweat it. Just go and enjoy the experience.


----------

